# Otter Creek Jan 6 th With Pictures



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I decided to take a long drive and head to otter creek for some hard deck fishing, and to get out of the cold inversion. I got there at 9:30 and it was a cool 10 degrees and no inversion. When I left Payson it was 2 below. I ran into a group of guys that one of them I had meet fishing out there before. It was good to have the company, someone to talk with, and help me pull the big ones out of the hole. I started fishing and with in 5 min I caught the first one. After that I caught a few more 1 plus pounders, and then I hooked into a good one.








I fished until 2:30, and ended up catching a mess of fish, with the guys I was fishing with.








Before I left I hooked into another good fish. I brought 3 home to smoke in the smoker.








The edges of the ice was getting soft when I left. The temp outside was 40 degrees. In all it was a great trip.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Some big meaty rainbows there. Good on ya!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Otter Cr has some great fishing right now. We killed them last week. Most consistent action I have had since Otter last year, all with no wind. That is a first, Otter and no wind. The bows there are chunky. Nice report.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice haul, may give Otter a Shot on Friday morning. Looks nice when the fish actually have fins


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Great looking fish. Glad the long drive paid off for you!


----------

